# Matlacha Park 2/26/03



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Matlacha - 5:00pm - 9:40pm

Beautiful day...sunny, warm, calm! 
Picked up a better rod and had to try it out..major difference!!

Score for the day...3 catfish, 1 sailcatfish, 2 ladyfish, 2 snappers, and 2 trout. Unfortunately the trout were only about 13"...but alot of fun. Park closes at 10:00pm so I had to leave them biting  ,but still a beautiful day!!!

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Man... I wish I was down in florida... Up here in Northern VA, it snowed like every week since the fall and they are calling for additional snow of 8 to 12 inches!! Again!! again... 

Geez... glad at least someone is fishing.


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Hey Jangwuah,

Yep, it was nice to make it out. Other people yesterday were catching alot of snapper and sheephead + the usual sk8's. Made it out again today for a while. Saw a nice cobia caught from a kayak. They didn't know what it was so they paddled over to the dock. Took a while to get him to lift it up high enough to see...but once I saw it..  

Lost a nice trout today but landed a 20" spanish. Now that I know they're there...I'm going to start targeting them!!


----------

